# England 25 pdvc High Pitch Whistle



## FrankM (Feb 27, 2008)

Two days ago my England 25 pdvc pellet stove (2 months old) developed an intermittent high pitch whistle that changes with the speed of the fan. What could be the cause of this? Dirt in the blower? Vacuum leak? I clean the inside the burn area of the unit 2-3 times a week with a vacuum but have never cleaned the blower unit or even had the back off since installing in January of this year. Any information or tips on what to do will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## staplebox (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry I don't have an answer for you.  I also have the same/similiar problem.  I posted here about it.  Was advised to look for dust/dirt /damage to the room air blower fan but haven't had a chance to do it yet.  (New baby)  You can try calling the company they should help.


----------



## petejung (Feb 28, 2008)

I had/have a similar problem (haven't heard the whine for a few weeks now).  I tightened up all the bolts on my blower motor housings, and sprayed a little wd-40 around the cumbustion blower motor and it quieted down.


----------



## pegdot (Feb 28, 2008)

Funny mine has never made that noise until today. I'd shut it off for it's weekly vacuum and when I hit the on button to start it back up BOTH blowers came on for a few seconds and then the room blower went back off and it started making this God awful high pitched whine. Thankfully it only lasted about 20 seconds. It was definately coming from the combustion blower. Can't think why it would do that but I hope to goodness that it never does it again! My cats are traumatised. I had no idea they could move that fast. LOL


----------



## drogers5 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine does the same thing.  I would try tighting the bolds on the motor.


----------



## petejung (Feb 29, 2008)

My combustion blower stopped doing the noise after I tightened the bolts. My room blower still whines ever time it is getting warmed up.  Once the air going through it has had a chance to warm up the motor, it's good to go. It only whines during a certain phase of the heating-up process, too... So, it'll be fine for the first minute it runs, then it'll whine off and on for a couple of minutes, then you never hear it whining again until you re-start.


----------



## cntbill (Feb 29, 2008)

FrankM  - I had the same problem with the room air blower. When I would set it higher the noise would be higher, turn it down and it would go away, but tun it back up and again more noise. I tried turning it up to 9 then down to 1 a couple times in a row and that would get rid of the noise for a bit.  But I called in tech support and I told them what was going on they sent me a new room air blower motor... which is nice of them, but their packer needs to learn how to pack better, as the housing got bent up in shipping. For free I can't complain and I am pretty sure I can straighten it out  which is going to be one of my weekend projects.. lol   So give tech support a call...


----------



## bret4 (Mar 1, 2008)

pegdot said:
			
		

> Funny mine has never made that noise until today. I'd shut it off for it's weekly vacuum and when I hit the on button to start it back up BOTH blowers came on for a few seconds and then the room blower went back off and it started making this God awful high pitched whine. Thankfully it only lasted about 20 seconds. It was definately coming from the combustion blower. Can't think why it would do that but I hope to goodness that it never does it again! My cats are traumatised. I had no idea they could move that fast. LOL



My stove never made any noise until I read this thread too. Turned it on today and it made a bit of a high pitched sound for about 20 seconds. Wasn't as bad as what you had but still was strange to hear it happen. Guess I shouldn't have read this posting!


----------



## cntbill (Mar 1, 2008)

A Flu bug?  ;-)   

Like your truck bret4,  had a '57 I bought it in Fla. and drove it up and down the east coast from Canada to Florida for a couple of years... wish I still had it... was in pretty good shape until I pushed it once a little to hard... (over heated) somewhere off the beaten path in the Carolina's


----------



## bret4 (Mar 1, 2008)

No strange sound out of my stove this morning when I started it up. 

Thanks Bill, My truck is a 55 chevy and I drive it almost every day to work.


----------



## cntbill (Mar 1, 2008)

bret4 said:
			
		

> No strange sound out of my stove this morning when I started it up.
> 
> Thanks Bill, My truck is a 55 chevy and I drive it almost every day to work.



Good to hear on both accounts.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2008)

When I first started up my 25 PDVC I was concerned about the "whistle" sound coming from it. I talked to ESW and found out that it comes from the two small holes in the underside of the stove body on each side of the front. That is where the window airwash air is drawn in and it goes away as the stove warms up and comes back as it cools down.

I verified that it was indeed the case by interrupting the airflow around the holes with my finger.


----------



## cntbill (Mar 1, 2008)

That's interesting, the small holes located in the underside. Never noticed them, are they located in the burn chamber?


----------



## bret4 (Mar 2, 2008)

Those holes must be where the slight smell of the pellets burning comes from when I first light the stove. I hope others get that same smell only when it first starts up.


----------



## cntbill (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually I though the air wash thing was a joke... my door glass is always covered with suet  - black / grey.


----------



## bret4 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bill... said:
			
		

> Actually I though the air wash thing was a joke... my door glass is always covered with suet  - black / grey.



I notice that with different pellets my window can be blacker or just a little gray. Most of the brands I have tried so far only make it dark in color when it burns on low or when I turn it off. As the last pellets burn out in the off cycle the glass gets the most dirt on it. One brand made it really dirty even when I burned on a high setting. I'm not buying those pellets again. Clean Energy was the name. Not clean at all!


----------



## staplebox (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd like to hear more about these air holes.  I have tried 3 or 4 different pellets and ALWAYS have a black window after 24 hours or burning.  Part of my cleaning routine is to use a wet paper towel to clean the window - and have ruined a couple pair of jeans.  I've checked the gaskets over several times expecting to find a leak but I never have.  I had given up on burning with clean glass but maybe these holes are clogged or something?

I also have the whistle/ rattle noise.  I usually goes away if I turn the fan down for a while and then back up.  The bolts did not need tightening - I didn't get any further checking than that.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2008)

The holes are on either side of the front of the stove body. Just feel under the bottom front edge of the stove.


----------



## cntbill (Mar 4, 2008)

Now I see why the holes on each side of the door.  lol

So let me get this straight, The two little hole draw in air, and then that air is supposed to be pulled across the door glass through the larger opening above to keep the stuff off the glass, and they call that "air wash".   Makes sense, ... but don't seem to work all that well.  ;-)    But good to learn this stuff... Thanks


----------



## FrankM (Mar 12, 2008)

I contacted Egland's Tech support and they told me that I needed to take the back off and clean the screen. I took the back off and could not find a screen. I took the blower out and there is no screen??? Is there supposed to be a screen that was never installed? I vacuumed the blower fan and lightly dusted it with a small paint brush. It has gotten a bit more quite but still seems to be louder than it originally did. I don't recall even being able to hear the blower other than the rushing of air.  Do these need to be lubricated? Could it have gone out of balance?


----------



## cntbill (Mar 12, 2008)

FrankM, 

Since your stove is only a couple of months old I would call them back and let them know that you took it apart and cleaned it, it is still making noise and you would like a replacement motor. 

The only screen I can think of is the little one that came with the OAK.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 12, 2008)

FrankM said:
			
		

> I contacted Egland's Tech support and they told me that I needed to take the back off and clean the screen. I took the back off and could not find a screen. I took the blower out and there is no screen??? Is there supposed to be a screen that was never installed? I vacuumed the blower fan and lightly dusted it with a small paint brush. It has gotten a bit more quite but still seems to be louder than it originally did. I don't recall even being able to hear the blower other than the rushing of air.  Do these need to be lubricated? Could it have gone out of balance?



the tech probably misheard your model number , the 25-pdvc blower does not have a screen , however the 25-pdv model's room fan does have one. as for the noise, issue , if its still there , give us a call back and we'll see about getting a replacement blower shipped to ya


----------



## FrankM (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I will give a call.


----------



## WestonFire22 (Mar 15, 2008)

My 25-PDV has the squealing, it seemed to start a couple months after I purchased it.  I am pretty sure it is the combustion blower.  I took the side plate off and the motor was pretty hot so I stuck a fan next to the stove blowing on the motor and it has pretty much eliminated the squeal.  I image the motor gets hot and burns the bearings.  The fan blowing on it from the outside keeps it cool and stops the squealing.  

I tried calling the support line a few times but it was busy, just haven't gotten around to trying them again.

Bruce


----------



## cntbill (Mar 15, 2008)

Bruce,

To help ease the pain of waiting on hold, what I do is press extension 153 for Lenny, and leave a message with your number and he Will call you back in a bit. It works for me and I can do what ever while I am waiting for the return call, usually within the hour.

Mike - I hope I didn't give out any trade secrets here ;-)  Or maybe you would want someone to use another ext.?

Bill..


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 16, 2008)

Bill... said:
			
		

> Bruce,
> 
> To help ease the pain of waiting on hold, what I do is press extension 153 for Lenny, and leave a message with your number and he Will call you back in a bit. It works for me and I can do what ever while I am waiting for the return call, usually within the hour.
> 
> ...



not at all bill, but depending on how soon our poster calls that extension , lenny may not be in the office by then , he works out on the floor in our QC department during the warm months and i get him back in the fall. to bruce, if you do leave lenny a message and do not hear back within a day or two , go ahead and call and go through the "que" actually the last several days in the office have been quite dead and there is normally no wait time getting through. hours are 8-5 mon-fri (eastern time)


----------



## cntbill (Mar 16, 2008)

At least least you have good help when you need it   Yes warmer weather around the corner and a break off the phones...


----------



## WestonFire22 (Mar 16, 2008)

I will try calling back again.  I neve got into an automated system where I was actually on hold, the line was just busy.

Thanks
Bruce


----------

